# Suche eine Maus mit leisem Klick



## WTSHNN (2. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer geräuscharmen Maus. Die Klicks sollten nach Möglichkeit kaum zu hören sein, oder sogar gleich komplett lautlos sein. Die Maus sollte für Office und Games geeignet sein und auf ein Kabel verzichten. Gibt es so etwas überhaupt? 
Bitte um Vorschläge.


----------



## ColorMe (2. Februar 2013)

Games + kein Kabel = Oxymoron
Die Razer klicken meiner Meinung nach ziemlich leise. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass sie extrem leichtgängig (fast ohne Widerstand) auslösen.

Sonst gibt es von Nexus Silent Mäuse. Wenn dir das zum Daddeln reicht nimm eben die. Link


----------



## Locuza (2. Februar 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Games + kein Kabel = Oxymoron
> Die Razer klicken meiner Meinung nach ziemlich leise. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass sie extrem leichtgängig (fast ohne Widerstand) auslösen.
> 
> Sonst gibt es von Nexus Silent Mäuse. Wenn dir das zum Daddeln reicht nimm eben die. Link


 Das ging mit der MS Sidewinder X8 super, war nur extrem laut beim klicken. 

Leider führt glaube ich kaum eine Seite bei ihren Test eine "Lautstärke-Skala" beim Klicken an.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Februar 2013)

hier: Logitech® Touch Mouse T620

keine Taste, kein "Klich-Geräusch"


----------



## WTSHNN (3. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.

@ColorMe
Unter "Oxymoron" finde ich leider nur Pads, keine Mäuse. Razer müsste ich mir mal genauer anschauen, hatte vor mehr als zehn Jahren mal eine Boomslang 2000 Kugelmaus und die war ganz ok. Die Nexus Silent Mäuse scheinen mir sehr "billig" zu sein. Ich denke, da kann ich nicht viel erwarten. 

@Chinaquads
Danke, aber Tasten sollte sie schon haben. Zudem ist die T620 nicht gerade ein Ergonomiewunder.


Also ich nutze zur Zeit eine Logitech Performance MX. Wenn jemand etwas vergleichbares mit leisen Tasten kennt - nur zu, ich bin für jeden Vorschlag offen.


----------



## neuer101 (3. Februar 2013)

Ich vermute, ColorMe meinte die Razer Ouroboros. Man liest allerdings, dass diese ziemlich problembehaftet sein soll, also eher keine Empfehlung.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2013)

Ohne Kabel die G700, aber wie leise die ist kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## WTSHNN (3. Februar 2013)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, ColorMe meinte die Razer Ouroboros. Man liest allerdings, dass diese ziemlich problembehaftet sein soll, also eher keine Empfehlung.



Braucht man für die Ouroboros eine Internetverbindung? Was soll denn das?


----------



## ColorMe (3. Februar 2013)

Nein ich meinte "*Oxymoron*". -> link


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2013)

Da findet man aber keine Maus!


----------



## True Monkey (3. Februar 2013)

Zwar mit Kabel aber fast ohne lästige klickgeräusche 

G9x Laser Gaming Mouse


----------



## ColorMe (3. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Da findet man aber keine Maus!


 
OMFG, Mancher begreift es nie...


----------



## WTSHNN (3. Februar 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Nein ich meinte "*Oxymoron*". -> link


 
Ich finde nicht, dass sich Games und kabellose Mäuse gegeseitig ausschließen. Ich bin mit der Drahtlostechnik bisher sehr gut klargekommen.


----------



## FuXXz (6. Februar 2013)

So welche wie ColorMe gibts überall. Bei Wikipedia mal nen Fachbegriff gefunden und dann damit rum schmeissen. Dabei nutzt man Oxymoron in diesem Zusammenhang gar nicht. Vielmehr würde hier ein normales Wort wie widersprüchlich, gegensätzlich, unlogisch etc. nutzen. Dies hätte a. die richtige Bedeutung und würde b. nicht den halben Beitrag hier versauen!

Nun zum Thema
Natürlich ist es völliger blödsinn dass eine "Gamer" Maus nicht schnurlos sein darf. Es gibt durchaus gute Mäuse ohne Kabel die dafür geeignet sind, aber halt auch teuer.
Ausserdem nutze ich derzeit auch eine Performance MX, auch zum spielen und das klappt alles wunderbar. Sie ist nur super laut, daher suche ich auch was neues.

Davor hatte ich eine Microsoft Habu, die aber von Razer gebaut wurde. Die war nicht wahrnehmbar und sogar leister als die Touch Mäuse. Also denke ich werden wir bei Razer fündig.
Schnurlose gibts dort auch, die Mamba


----------



## WTSHNN (6. Februar 2013)

FuXXz schrieb:


> Ausserdem nutze ich derzeit auch eine Performance MX, auch zum spielen und das klappt alles wunderbar. Sie ist nur super laut, daher suche ich auch was neues.


 
Ja, sie ist ziemlich laut. Hinzu kommt noch, dass meine bereits nach 1,5 Jahren die ersten Ausfallerscheinungen zeigt. Linke Maustaste macht führt Doppelklicks aus, oder fällt komplett aus.

Die Mamba habe ich mir auch schon ausgeguckt, nur leider ist Razer ja nicht gerade für seine gute Qualität bekannt. Wenigstens sind die Daumentasten wieder dort wo sie hingehören, nicht wie bei der Performance MX viel zu weit oben. Magst du einen Kauf wagen und berichten?


----------



## FuXXz (6. Februar 2013)

Also ich kann von der Razer Habu damals nichts negatives berichten, top Qualität. Und das die Razer schlechte Qualität im Allgemeinen haben, habe ich zumindest noch nicht gehört, aber das heisst ja nix 
Das Problem mit der Maus ist immer dass man so pauschal keine Empfehlungen aussprechen kann, es ist halt wie eine Brille. Es muss passen.
Gerade habe ich mir eine ganz verrückte Maus näher betrachtet. Mad Catz R.A.T. 9 Wireless Gaming Maus.
Diese habe ich eigentlich aufgrund ihres Design immer ignoriert, allgemein war mir das immer zuviel des "gamen"
Aber die Videos auf Youtube zeigen wie man diese Maus anpassen und auf seine Bedüfnisse einstellen kann, genial.


----------



## FuXXz (6. Februar 2013)

Ich hör gerade, auch zu laut^^


----------



## WTSHNN (7. Februar 2013)

Es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich mir ein paar Mäuse zum Testen bestellen werde, um herrauszufinden welche am besten zu mir passt.


----------



## Maxi1743 (7. Februar 2013)

Diese Maus hat gar keine Klickgeräusche und ist auch funklos: Mad Catz NEXUS Silent


----------



## WTSHNN (9. Februar 2013)

Maxi1743 schrieb:


> Diese Maus hat gar keine Klickgeräusche und ist auch funklos: Mad Catz NEXUS Silent



Wurde hier schon genannt. Fällt aber aus meiner Auswahl.

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal ein paar Modelle von verschiedenen Herstellern bestellt. Ich hoffe, da ist etwas passendes für mich dabei.


----------



## FuXXz (12. Februar 2013)

Wäre dir sehr dankbar, wenn du berichtest! Sind auch welche von Razer dabei ?


----------



## Marcusi (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hab seid nen halben ja die Roma . Die klickt absolut leise und ich zocke bf3 und farcry ohne probleme. 

Der Empfänger sollte aber möglichts nah stehen. 

Lg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Februar 2013)

Microsoft Touch Mouse


----------



## FuXXz (26. Februar 2013)

Eine Touch Mous ist keine Maus 

Habe mir die Hama auch gekauft und die ist (bis auf das Mausrad klicken) absolut leise.
Die Maus ist also bisher das beste was ich gesehen habe. Leider ist sie naja komisch. Es ist nicht so flüssig wie mit der Performance MX. Ich weiß nicht wie ich es sagen soll aber ich treffe mit der Hama nicht so gut wie mit der Logitech. Klicke total oft auf die falschen Fenster und Knöpfe weil sie so träge ist, nachzieht oder so. Keine Ahnung.

Dazu kommt dass man sie nicht laden kann, das geht ja bei einer Schnurlosen Maus gar nicht!


----------



## turbosnake (26. Februar 2013)

FuXXz schrieb:


> Eine Touch Mous ist keine Maus


  Logisch ist es eine Maus, was solle es sonst sein? Tocupad ist es nicht,ein Trackpoint auch nicht


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Februar 2013)

FuXXz schrieb:


> Eine Touch Mous ist keine Maus. ... Keine Ahnung.


  ...und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## FuXXz (27. Februar 2013)

Wollt ihr nun konstruktiv sein oder nur Beiträge sammeln ? Ich vermute letzteres, dann tut das doch bitte woanders! Touchmäuse wurden hier in diesem Beitrag bereits erwähnt, auf der ersten Seite vor knapp einem Monat. Wenn ihr also schon stört, dann doch bitte vorher den Thread lesen.

Aber trotzdem ist eine Touchmaus kein vollwertiger Ersatz. Allein schon daher weil der Rechtsklick Softwaregesteuert und nicht mechanisch ist. Sie hat also gar keine 2 Maustausten. Die Maus hat also NUR eine Taste für beide Finger. Rechtsklick geht NUR, wenn man den linken Finger anhebt und klickt. Linksklick hingegen funktioniert auch, wenn man beide Finger auf der Maus hat und Rechtsklickt.


----------



## ugotitbad (27. Februar 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Games + kein Kabel = Oxymoron
> Die Razer klicken meiner Meinung nach ziemlich leise. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass sie extrem leichtgängig (fast ohne Widerstand) auslösen.
> 
> Sonst gibt es von Nexus Silent Mäuse. Wenn dir das zum Daddeln reicht nimm eben die. Link


 
 So ein Spinner. Da warte ich bis er mal drückt. Völlig offensichtlich das er kaum geklickt hat. Es mag zwar leise sein aber er hat nicht mal den Ausraster wie bei der Logitech Maus wiederholt.


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Februar 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...und das nicht zu knapp.


 

Da sagst du was.  6 Beiträge hier im Forum und schon rumstänkern. 

Leise klicken Razer Mäuse. DeathAdder zum Beispiel. Ansonsten hilft da wirklich nur eine Touch Mouse. Ist nur zum zocken nicht so ideal.


----------



## FuXXz (5. März 2013)

WTSHNN schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt einfach mal ein paar Modelle von verschiedenen Herstellern bestellt. Ich hoffe, da ist etwas passendes für mich dabei.


 
Kannst du bereits Berichten ?


----------



## WTSHNN (11. März 2013)

Ja. Sorry, hatte den Thread ganz vergessen. Ich habe inzwischen ein paar Modelle getestet mit dem Ergebnis, dass alle zurückgegangen sind. Bin bei meiner Performance MX geblieben. Nachdem ich sie auseinandergenommen und wieder zusammengesetzt habe läuft die Maus wieder tatellos. Aus reiner Gewohnheit werde ich sie deshalb noch so lange behalten, bis sie wieder rumzickt. Solange stelle ich meine Suche ein.


----------

